# Trying to decide on getting the Stellar.



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

Has anyone had any issues with this phone?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## cmzeunges (Nov 3, 2012)

Androidx8791 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with this phone?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I have not. It's been a great low budget phone, there isn't much development right now, but Aglarond has a really nice ROM on here that would please most. To me, the camera and the amount of internal storage are the only drawbacks. Everything works great.


----------



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

I have the fascinate which has the same internal storage which isn't and issue. Ive had it for a long time. Have the RAZR M which I'm selling. For the price and specs on the stellar I think its pretty sweet. Is the boot loader unlocked?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

Androidx8791 said:


> I have the fascinate which has the same internal storage which isn't and issue. Ive had it for a long time. Have the RAZR M which I'm selling. For the price and specs on the stellar I think its pretty sweet. Is the boot loader unlocked?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Why are you getting rid of the Razr M? Also Stellar's bootloader is LOCKED. DO NOT MESS WITH IT!


----------



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

Can't get used to the pentile display on it. The phone is superb but just not for me.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

